# Moyu vs. Qiyi



## AbsoRuud (Apr 15, 2019)

I noticed that a lot of people are giving Moyu a hard time for posting Yusheng Du's world record time on their new cube box for the WR (M). Everyone knows that Yusheng Du did not use the WR (M) to set the world record, but he used GTS 2M.

Qiyi has been putting Mats Valk's world record time of 4.74 on their boxes for a while now. I have both the Warrior W and the QiDi S, and both of these boxes have Mats Valk's 4.74 world record on the box. And I am pretty sure he used neither to set his world record!

Qiyi is basically just saying they made the cube that Mats used to get 4.74. Now Moyu is doing the same, saying they are the company that made the cube that someone got 3.47 on.

So honestly what is the big deal?


----------



## QuestionableCuber (May 2, 2019)

Idk honestly most cube companies have been doing this for a while


----------



## GenTheThief (May 2, 2019)

What?

A company sponsors a fast person. They put the picture of the person on all of their cube boxes to say "Hey look at this fast person. This fast person uses our cubes. If you use this cube then you will be as fast as they are."

Or something like that. This is my take on it anyway.

I didn't know that people cared about this at all.


----------

